# Bee hive grips Available in black, red & white @ Can.$30 / pair



## gtflyte (Apr 7, 2013)

Corrugated Rubber Grips     CCM Catalogue No.875

     - First appears in 1915 catalogue and available until 1960

     - Called  Brigadier   in 1921 catalogue. Also known as  Beehive Grips

 Available in black, red & white @ Can.$30 / pair . 7/8 inch I.D.   Postage / handling extra






http://www.vintageccm.com/content/corrugated-rubber-grips


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 7, 2013)

those are cool! do you have any nice originals to side by side pic/compare to? i have a new old set but they have metal collars


----------



## gtflyte (Apr 4, 2015)

I have purchased several pairs from Ron Miller and great repops made from rubber and very comfotable.





2nd and forth from left =repop





middle one=repop
http://www.vintageccm.com/
rk.miller@eastlink.ca
also repops peddle rubbers 
Thanks GT


----------

